# ScreenShots



## coroc (15. September 2012)

Moin

Ich hätte ein kleines Problem, nämlich, dass ich im Spiel keine ScreenShots machen kann

Ichj habe die Tastenbelegung schon geändert, hatte aber kein Erfolg...Gibts jemand, der ein selbes/ähnliches Problem behoben hat?


----------



## Dolomedes (15. September 2012)

Nicht gerade präzise die Aussage.
Du drückst den Print Screen und es funktioniert nicht oder was ist dein Problem ?


----------



## PHENOMII (15. September 2012)

Um welches Spiel handelt es sich? Hast du unter "Einstellungen" -->"Im Spiel" ein Screenshot-Tastenkürzel drin?

Hast du mit Fraps das selbe Problem?


----------



## TempestX1 (15. September 2012)

Drücke "Druck(en)" oder "Print" auf deiner Tastatur, öffne danach Paint und dann grad einfügen auswählen.


----------



## Shona (15. September 2012)

Ihr wisst schon das er die Screenshot Taste in Steam meint und nicht von irgendeinem Spiel oder Fraps? 

@coroc
Deine Infos sind ziemlich wenig, bitte gib mal mehr z. B. auf welche Taste hast du es gelegt?


----------



## coroc (20. September 2012)

Ok. Sorry. Ich hatte das Thema aus meinen Abos entfernt 

Also, Ich habs bei skyrim. Mal gucken. Die Tasten warn F12 und F1


----------



## Shona (20. September 2012)

F12 ist Standart von Steam, somit hast du es auf F1 gelegt aber hast du auch geschaut das dies nicht von Skyrim belegt ist? Falls es gar nicht geht nimm Tastenkombinationen wie Shift+F1 oder Shift+F12


----------



## coroc (20. September 2012)

Ich probiers aus 

Meldung kommt dann

EDIT: Ist wieder auf F12. Klappt (auch mit Shift) nicht

Noch ne Frage: Wo kann ich das im Spiel mahen, ich hab nix gefunden


----------



## Rizzard (20. September 2012)

Separat kannst du auch Fraps benutzen.


----------



## coroc (20. September 2012)

Stimmt. Danke 

Ich probiers


----------



## Shona (20. September 2012)

Anscheinend wird im Skyrim ordner eine BMP angelegt wenn man die DRUCK-Taste drückt, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen da BMP wirklich eine sehr schlechte qualität ist 

Ich verwende so oder so nur Fraps und damit ich mit Steam keine Fotos mache liegt das bei mir auf  Strg+Alt+C ^^


----------

